# Houstonian's Grizzly Survival Story, next week 11/19



## Quackedup (Sep 8, 2010)

Getting the word out

On November 19, Jim VanSteenhouse, will be talking about his hunt turned survival experience after being attacked by a grizzly bear this past September. Jim was bow-hunting moose in the MacKenzie Mountains of Canada when he and his guide had stopped to glass the valley. As the guide turned around to say something to Jim he noticed the bear already charging. Several broken bones and multiple stitches later Jim has an incredible story to share.

Not many people survive a grizzly attack. Jim is a lifelong hunter and has hunted all over North America. Jim's story is a great reminder of what is most important.

***We will meet in the Multipurpose building at the Champion Forest Baptist Creek Campus, 15555 Stuebner Airline Rd. Houston at 7pm.** 281-440-3800 or [email protected]*


----------

